# HP G72-227WM help



## B10H4Z4RD (Mar 5, 2013)

hey guys and gals,

i'm very new to the forum.. this is actually my first post,if it couldnt be detected in other ways, but i had a few questions on my laptop. Im not a heavy gamer but ive been thinking about buying the new starcraft. I use to play it all the time when i had a P.C but my living arangements do not allow for one currently. I was wondering if i need to... well what modifications i need to be doing to my laptop inorder to get the best game play. Ive currently have all up to date installations from the HP website but those have actually seemed to slow my computer down more when I play EQ2. Im also interested in installing a back lite keyboard on my laptop but do not know if it is possibe and a better cooling system. Can anyone help me with these problems. I dont really have the funds to buy a proper gaming computer but could shell some money into making mine better. Thanks for any given help and I look forward to the responses.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Laptops are designed for convenience and are not upgrade friendly.
What you get is pretty much what you got.

Starcraft requirements:https://sea.battle.net/support/en/article/starcraft-system-requirements

Starcraft II requirements: https://us.battle.net/support/en/article/starcraft-ii-system-requirements


----------



## B10H4Z4RD (Mar 5, 2013)

well it looks like what im currently running will support SC2 but there no way of adding any upgrades?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Other than adding RAM, no.
Common upgrades are RAM-GPU-CPU.
RAM- doable, up to 2x4GB of DDR2800 -about $160.
Graphics- Your graphics are onboard and not upgradeable.
CPU- OEM Mobo's/Bios are made for the retailer so determining what CPU's are/are not compatible can be more than difficult.


----------

